# Biddeford, Maine RPGing?



## Paka (Sep 9, 2002)

Poking around for a friend who needs a family friendly game for him and his gaming wife. They've got a wonderful little girl who has been around gaming since she was in the WOMB. 

I am not even joking. 

Please let me know. This is the guy who taught me to DM and got me to run my first game when I was 13. He is the Qui-Gon to my Obi-Wan. 

Anyway, lemme know. 

Thanks, 

P-


----------



## Paka (Oct 31, 2002)

Anyone?  Please?

Don't make me beg, this is for a friend who needs a good game.


----------



## Paka (Nov 3, 2002)

Okay, I am begging.

Anyone in an hour radius around Biddeford?


----------



## Decado (Nov 16, 2002)

I live in Saco, Maine right across the bridge from Biddeford. What type of game is your friend looking for?

Decado


----------



## Paka (Nov 16, 2002)

He is so hungry to game I think he'd play Victoria's Secret: the Lingerie RPG if that was the game available.  System doesn't matter much to him.  He likes lots of games.

I'll ask him to check this thread and check it out.

Thanks,

P-


----------



## Decado (Nov 16, 2002)

Hell I would play that game too!  I look forward to talking with him.

Decado


----------



## Kamard (Nov 17, 2002)

I live in Lewiston, but I am so horrendously burnt out from DMing that I would sooner gnaw off my own legs than be forced to run a game.  I'd be more than happy to play a game though, granted thats not much of a help...


----------



## Decado (Nov 18, 2002)

Kamard,

What type of game are you loking to play in? There are currently three members of the gaming group I play with the that run their own campaigns. Mine is set in Greyhawk, another in Forgotten Realms and the third in Kingdoms of Kalamar. The FR campaign and my campaign have been going on for over a year while the KoK campaign is relatively new. We meet a couple times a month on Sunday mornings around 9:30 am.

Decado


----------



## Kamard (Nov 18, 2002)

Decado said:
			
		

> *Kamard,
> 
> What type of game are you loking to play in? There are currently three members of the gaming group I play with the that run their own campaigns. Mine is set in Greyhawk, another in Forgotten Realms and the third in Kingdoms of Kalamar. The FR campaign and my campaign have been going on for over a year while the KoK campaign is relatively new. We meet a couple times a month on Sunday mornings around 9:30 am.
> 
> Decado *




I am looking to play a game where I am the player.  Heh.  That is pretty seriously my only necessity.  I have both the FRCS and the Kalamar Player's Guide, because I am something of a completist. 

So do you play your various games on a schedule, or is it just "play campaign setting A when we feel like it, B when we feel like it" ?


----------



## Decado (Nov 18, 2002)

The closest thing we have to a schedule is that when we play we always play on Sunday mornings. It is usually who ever out of the three DMs has a game ready runs their game. We do not play every Sunday. The KoK campaign right now doesn't play on a regular basis due to the fact that the DM is busy with work, college and he is also a slacker (sorry Kinson  just kidding). Our goal is to play a game every Sunday but that happens infrequently. Realistically we probably play a couple times a month.

Decado


----------



## Kamard (Nov 18, 2002)

Decado said:
			
		

> *The closest thing we have to a schedule is that when we play we always play on Sunday mornings. It is usually who ever out of the three DMs has a game ready runs their game. We do not play every Sunday. The KoK campaign right now doesn't play on a regular basis due to the fact that the DM is busy with work, college and he is also a slacker (sorry Kinson  just kidding). Our goal is to play a game every Sunday but that happens infrequently. Realistically we probably play a couple times a month.
> 
> Decado *




how old are the gamers in your group, and where do you play?


----------



## Decado (Nov 18, 2002)

Man that was a fast reply! We are all over 30. I have a third player for my GH game that is in his late twenties to early thirties. Where we play depends on who is running the game. Usually it is at the DM's house so he doesn't have to lug all his stuff around. Despite that I still truck a boatload of books and minis to every game no matter where it is held. Right now we play in Westbrook and Saco. The third DM (the one who runs KoK) usually runs his game in Westbrook.  The games go from 9:30 am to 2:00pm usually. Unless I have the day off (I work evenings) then we try to go longer. 

Decado


----------



## Kamard (Nov 18, 2002)

Decado said:
			
		

> *Man that was a fast reply! We are all over 30. I have a third player for my GH game that is in his late twenties to early thirties. Where we play depends on who is running the game. Usually it is at the DM's house so he doesn't have to lug all his stuff around. Despite that I still truck a boatload of books and minis to every game no matter where it is held. Right now we play in Westbrook and Saco. The third DM (the one who runs KoK) usually runs his game in Westbrook.  The games go from 9:30 am to 2:00pm usually. Unless I have the day off (I work evenings) then we try to go longer.
> 
> Decado *




I would definately be a youngin' then, as I am only 21.  I have some other options that might be available to me that I would like to explore before I up and do anything drastic, like drive an hour at 8 on a Sunday morning to play D&D... but I will definately get back to you.

Bob Dunham
robert.dunham@verizon.net


----------



## Decado (Nov 18, 2002)

We are always on the hunt for players who can be regulars so let me know if your other options don't work out.

Decado


----------



## Devontus (Jan 18, 2014)

*alwaysooking for people*

well I live in Biddeford and the group and I are always looking for more to join. we have 2 different games that alternate on Mondays, one is a d&d game and the other is a whitewolf meets skyrim kinda thing


----------

